# Custom steel wheels?



## 06M6BLK (Apr 4, 2012)

Does anybody know of a place that will custom make steel wheels for our GTOs? Im looking for 17x9s to fit 275/40/17 drag radials. The only reason Im thinking steel is to keep it cheep.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Friend of mine has these.

www.diamondracingwheels.com : Custom Steel Wheels


----------

